

Bit.ly’s Stumbles Are Refer.ly’s Gains As Hackathon Brings More Features - dmor
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/11/referly/

======
rdl
I didn't really feel like bitly and referly were head to head competitors, but
the new "public profile" pinterest type functionality makes it feel more that
way.

The only thing referly is lacking are really detailed analytics (the "Bitly
Pro" stuff). I suspect they'll add that over the summer.

~~~
alabut
We've got some stats visualization built in already and getting to it is a bit
subtle - you hover over the table cells in your list of links on the account
dashboard, then click on "more info" - but agreed that yeah, we could do a lot
more there.

